# Persistent EVENT ID 10016, Runtime Broker



## djanthony93 (Aug 28, 2013)

Hello, every hour I get this error:




> Source: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM
> Event ID: 10016
> Level: Error
> User: SYSTEM
> ...


I've followed this guide: Event ID 10016 The application-specific permission settings do not grant Local Activation permission for the COM Server application with CLSID - ITExperience.NET but didn't fixed the issue.I've the latest Windows build. Do you have any suggestion?


----------



## vanukuru.vinod (Oct 3, 2017)

Solution & Link to it :

https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc726313(v=ws.10).aspx


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, essentially those links are both employing the same procedure. If it doesn't work there are advanced ways to do this (works too), however I have never seen this error cause any noticeable problems. Many people fuss over event viewer, when often the errors don't have any discernible detrimental effects. It is also rare to find a machine that doesn't have any errors.


----------

